# /etc/conf.d/modules syntax for kernel dependency [Solved]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

I can't achieve to load modules depending on the started kernel. I tried to apply as explained in /etc/conf.d/modules comments:

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules="ohci1394"
```

my kernel file names as follow

```
/boot/kernel-2.6.38-r7-KMS

/boot/kernel-2.6.38-r7-ati

/boot/kernel-2.6.38-r7-rad
```

along with a signature sample

```
uname -a

Linux n 2.6.38-gentoo-r7-rad
```

I'm a bit tired of rebooting for each attempt, so if anybody can help ...

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Fri Jul 22, 2011 7:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## krinn

and you tried already ?

modules_2_6_38_r7_ati="blahblah"

----------

## CaptainBlood

Wouah, You're fast. In the same time I was giving a last try matching your advice. Writing the original post helped me understanding where my mistake layed.

And it worked.  :Laughing:  Now its fsck thing going on. Could have avoided that one if I'had been a little more clever and careful in the first place.

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

